# Any lightweight backpackers/campers here?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Need some help with gear selecting.

I'm looking into cooking gear now. I prefer backpackers as it's all one-person carry tho I plan on using a bike as well for semi touring. 

I looked into a Deuter USA sleeping bag that is good to like 5C I think and packs as small into a 1L Naglene bottle. Good for hostels or couch surfing or outdoor camping.

I'm not sure on what cookware to get and would like to know what poeple use most of the time. I'd liek to see a list of what they will take as essentials and stuff that is optional. Also pricing is an issue as well. I don't want it to cost a left nut.  LOL

I was thinking of a Kelly Kettle which is Volcano Kettle as finding branches and such is free fuel but size is also another thing to factor in.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Look into a Trangia stove set up.
It's light, includes pots and stuff in the set, and does away with the need for little compressors and hoses which can be broken.
It sells really reasonably at M.E.C.
I use one when I am camping/canoeing/portaging on 'lightweight' camping/canoe trips. HTH


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> Look into a Trangia stove set up.
> It's light, includes pots and stuff in the set, and does away with the need for little compressors and hoses which can be broken.
> It sells really reasonably at M.E.C.
> I use one when I am camping/canoeing/portaging on 'lightweight' camping/canoe trips. HTH


Got a link to it?

Is there a simmer function? What fuel types can it take? How much tho?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Check in at Mountain Equipment Coop. 
The stove burns methyl hydrate 
(which is actually sold cheap at most places like Canadian Tire as a paint thinner)
I can't remember if I have the small or large set. 
There is also a very lightweight mini version, 
but I don't think I could do enough with it on a canoe trip.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442627553&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302696549&bmUID=1261616717200


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

You can also make your own alcohol stove from some pop cans. They work pretty well but are not as nice as the trangia.

If you are into making your own stuff, check out Ray Jardine's site. You can sew your own ultra lightweight packs, tarps, and sleeping quilts.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Any camping outlet stores around the GTA? Or outside the GTA? Looking for sport clothing and gore-tex would be nice.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

MEC downtown is a good place to start. It's a Coop, so you'll need to pay a nominal fee to become a member. It's good for life though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

PPulcher said:


> MEC downtown is a good place to start. It's a Coop, so you'll need to pay a nominal fee to become a member. It's good for life though.


I know of MEC and shop there a for over a decade. Good bombproof kevlar tires sold there.  6500km+ no flats in so far (knock on wood).

Just looking for other places.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

there is a sierra designs (i think it is) outlet way out near bethany (i think it is), on the way to ottawa way north of kingston.

apparently great deals. but really far!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> there is a sierra designs (i think it is) outlet way out near bethany (i think it is), on the way to ottawa way north of kingston.
> 
> apparently great deals. but really far!


Do you have a website for them?? I used to have some of their jackets from years ago. I believe it was them anyways.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> there is a sierra designs (i think it is) outlet way out near bethany (i think it is), on the way to ottawa way north of kingston.
> 
> apparently great deals. but really far!


*faints* 
Holy flying catfish! That is a hell of a far distance. They had better have some deals for those making that crazy a trek out if you flashed your driver lic to prove you're that far out. Egads.... I'm seconding Tbird for a website.

If I'm going to Montreal then sure I'll stop over. I may take a cycling tour to Montreal so I may check it out along the way.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

far but apparently worth it - a friend was outfitting for a large group camping trip and spent about a grand and got about three grands worth! worth the drive for him!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> far but apparently worth it - a friend was outfitting for a large group camping trip and spent about a grand and got about three grands worth! worth the drive for him!


I think we need to do a GTAA bus ride there for bulk discount value. Like seriously for volume buying power. I'm down for that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone with experience with multi-fuel stoves? Like petrol/white gas/etc? 

Petrol is what I'm leaning more on as in the city you can always get petrol in a bad situation but on the camp field you could also use other fuels as well so you're not always thrumped.

I've seen MSR/Optimus stoves at MEC as multi fuel stoves but would like some feedback as I don't think the MEC guys owuld demonstrate unless you're buying. 

Anyone own one or have friends that own one?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I used an MSR Whisperlite Internationale. It came with jets that could be used for white/camping gas or kerosene or petrol. I never used the secondary kerosene/petrol jet in the 10+ years that I owned the stove. I used the stove for backpacking and cyclotouring, and never had trouble finding camping gas for it in Canada.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's the website.

http://canada.sierradesigns.com/index.html

I do have a couple of their jackets. I didn't think they were around anymore. They used to have a warehouse downtown. Would have 1 warehouse sale just before Christmas. Went to a couple and they had incredible deals. Might be worth a detour on my way to Ottawa in February.

Anyone know the exact town or city of the outlet??


----------



## eaglewings (Apr 3, 2010)

*woodgas stoves*

I like to backpack and made my own woodgas stoves for that purpose.
You can find information on how to make your own stove for backpacking and camping here http://infohive.heliohost.org/woodgasstoves


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

eaglewings said:


> I like to backpack and made my own woodgas stoves for that purpose.
> You can find information on how to make your own stove for backpacking and camping here http://infohive.heliohost.org/woodgasstoves


That is so awesome. Thank you for posting that. Welcome to GTAA. I hope you're in the GTA because if you are think I could see your stove in action? I'm also curious if that stove is able to to be packed in check in or carry on at the airport? I know those MSR stoves are allowed stove only and the bottle empty from what I've read and the the bottle has to be new with no fuel in it befre then they let you take it with you. If it's used then I'm not sure how you make the return trip back. IIRC that was from WestJet.


----------



## eaglewings (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you would have to much trouble with going on plains with the woodgas stove. It has no fuel. Its basically only some tin cans. Only a somewhat paranoid airport would give it much attention. ( Maybe when the see some wires and a fan ? ) I made the one in the link and also another smaller one, but I have no photos of it and left it in a remote and secret place to which I am going to return ... . You can also use the basic generic image on the site to design your own. Even my first experimental stove worked ok, they don't easily go wrong. 

I am not in the USA even, I just saw this thread on google and decided to give relevant information. I am somewhat interested in aquariums also so...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

This is some sweet juicey kit right here.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/biolite-ultra-efficient-camping-stove-generates-electricity

Burn anything you want and still have power to power a LED or charge the phone. Totally touching both areas of the nerd/geek in me and the camping kit side. Too bad it's 2011 for thier production. 

I've been a fan of thermo electric generators since I saw them. Makes travelling easier then problems finding fuel and plane/fuel restrictions.

You can find wood almost anywhere on earth.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

Hey use the product above or some woodgas thing and cram some in so you can make hot H2O or warm up milk for the baby at the same time.  Hehe... convert that car into one that works on any burnable items. I'm sure work would have an interesting convo.

Worker: 'Hey Cid see the price of petrol today? Gosh it's real high ' 
You: 'Yah but my car right now runs on baby diapers' 
Worker: '; Really? WOW.'

       


> Yea! The diaper thing really bothers me, I put mine in the green bin :3 So hopefully they don't end up in the landfill.


----------

